# "Icebreaker" tournament time



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The annual Boy Scout "Icebreaker" Bass tournaments are scheduled for Sat. April 5th at Mosquito Lake and Sun. April 6th at Portage lakes. For more details and to download your entry form, go to: www.troop127.com
"Thank You" in advance.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Got my entry form the other day from ya and I hope that we can WACK them like last year, 46 degree water temp and they said bass dont bite in that cold water. There were multiple 10 lb bags that day and look forward to doing it again see ya in about a month or so.

Mark


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yee-Haw!!! Lets go fishing guys!  WB


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone need a non-boater partner for the ice breaker ?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ranger487 said:


> Got my entry form the other day from ya and I hope that we can WACK them like last year, 46 degree water temp and they said bass dont bite in that cold water. There were multiple 10 lb bags that day and look forward to doing it again see ya in about a month or so.
> 
> Mark


Ya we did a small mailer from legible entry forms from last year. Only got 4 back! Typically a good tournament but can really turn cold! Lookin forward to it too!:G Those hot chili dogs can make your day if its cold! 
entry forms: www.troop127.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

less than 3 weeks away! I can't believe it! About 2 weeks left for pre-registration. www.troop127.com


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Hi,
How many boats are in the field now?.... 
I'll be mailing my registration in a day or two.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Sent my registration in a couple weeks ago and haven't seen the check clear my account yet? We're fishing the portage lake one on the 6th. Should I have gotten some kind of confirmation? I don't want to show up and find out they didn't get my registration. Anyway, who else on here is fishing this tourny hope to meet some of you all there. Hopefully we would really be "Breaking ICE".

Scratch that I just checked again and the check cleared so I guess I'm good. Still would like to know what other OGFers will be fishing the PL tourny so I can say Hi. I'll be wearing an OGF camo hat so if you see me say hey. You'll know its me because I'll be the one weighing in all the "BIG FISH"
ha ha ha.
Good luck to all.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey junkyard i will be fishing it wiht skarfer . If the weathers not to bad we are waiting and going to register the day of good luck look forward to meeting more ogf members


----------



## fishwhipped (Mar 9, 2008)

hopefully this year i dont fall out of the boat :C


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

My brother (BigCat) and I are entered...:B


----------



## BigCat (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey all, looking forward to fishin with all, 59 degrees and cloudy, should be a good time, see ya there

fish on :B !!!!!


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

fishwhipped said:


> hopefully this year i dont fall out of the boat :C


How did you fall out of the boat? Pulling in a monster Bass I hope....:B


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Deadline to pre enter is postmark by March 31st. You can also register at ramp ($5 extra). www.troop127.com to download a flyer or information.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

HEY - just wanted to tell everyone that Williamonica214 and I will be fishing together for this tourney - and I know I'm looking forward to meeting more OGF members (as well as my partner!).....

Good luck to all - but better luck to us! HA!

By the way - if anyone has any extra OGF stickers.......I know my boat and truck have been craving some (hint hint).........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good Luck to to all . I am looking forward to it aswell and meeting you and other ogf members


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Glad you guys got "hooked" up. Forcast looks great for a tourny. We expect many walk-ons. Should be a fun tournament for everyone, and for a great cause. Invest in our youth. See ya at:
Sat the 5th at Mosquito or
Sun the 6th at Portage or 
both! 
www.troop127.com for info
registration begins at 6am till 7:15


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Folks we're lookin at a great forcast!  I see alot of you have stated you'd like to try tournament fishing. Well, this is a great place to start, and for a good cause! Come out, fish, have a good time and see how ya do! :B


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Tell you what - I am getting so excited that I can't even sleep tonight! and it's only FRIDAY!!! AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigCat (Jul 29, 2007)

good luck, see ya"ll there
fish on :B !!!!!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Any results yet?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Very tough bite today at Portage. I believe about 35 boats (half the registered field) were skunked. We managed only Two fish for a miserable 3.40 total (about 15th overall). I say "we" I mean my partner. I provided nothing but 'this ain't workin' info. When I left, all may not have checked in but it looked like it, just under 10lbs was the winning take. That same team also had big bass at just under 4lbs. Fish were scattered and there was 0 pattern. Today you had to be really good or really lucky. I was neither, albiet I was lucky enough to participate. Thanks Matt!

Forgot to add, the guy's that put this on did a perfect job. Thanks much to them for a very enjoyable tourny. Hope lots of $$$$ was raised for the Scouts. Those kids also did a great job at weigh-in and release. Thanks to all.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Very tough bite today at Portage. I believe about 35 boats (half the registered field) were skunked. We managed only Two fish for a miserable 3.40 total (about 15th overall). I say "we" I mean my partner. I provided nothing but 'this ain't workin' info. When I left, all may not have checked in but it looked like it, just under 10lbs was the winning take. That same team also had big bass at just under 4lbs. Fish were scattered and there was 0 pattern. Today you had to be really good or really lucky. I was neither, albiet I was lucky enough to participate. Thanks Matt!
> 
> Forgot to add, the guy's that put this on did a perfect job. Thanks much to them for a very enjoyable tourny. Hope lots of $$$$ was raised for the Scouts. Those kids also did a great job at weigh-in and release. Thanks to all.


Your team caught 1 more fish than the entire field at LaDue today
(25 boats). Sounds like it was a tough bite all around NE Ohio!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Sounds like it was a tough bite all around NE Ohio!


That ain't no lie!

I fished Bad Bass at Mosquito today and took 4th with 3 fish weighing 5.97lb.
My NOAA partner Ed Hankins and his buddy won with 5 for 9.25.
Only about 20 teams weighed a fish.

I'm surprised Portage was so tough though.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I fished that icebreaker at Portage today too......me and Williamonica0214. We had (I had, haha) 1 bass #2.28......that's it.

tough day. but VERY enjoyable!! I had GREAT company! thanks again Bill!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks scott i had a great time to maybe next time i will be
able to pull my weight .


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah - I sure hope so......you were dead weight in the back of the boat. HHAHAHHAAHHA!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding. 

I had a BLAST!! I can't wait to get the chance to fish together again!

Maybe next time, we'll catch some fish though. Oh wait, I DID catch A fish.......HAHA!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe next year Skafer jumps in the boat with my partner. Me and Williamonica jump in the other. You guys go fish. Me and Willie head straight to one of the pubs on the water. We down a few, eat big fat cheesburgers, watch sports on big screen TV's and you guy's pick us up after the tourny and drive us home.
Sounds like we all win.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Maybe next year Skafer jumps in the boat with my partner. Me and Williamonica jump in the other. You guys go fish. Me and Willie head straight to one of the pubs on the water. We down a few, eat big fat cheesburgers, watch sports on big screen TV's and you guy's pick us up after the tourny and drive us home.
> Sounds like we all win.



Sounds like this year......neither of you catch anything. HA!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

sounds like a plan papawsmith


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

It was a fun tourney! It was nice looking at some of the Big Bass at weigh in, yes my brother and I got skunked!!! well not 100&#37; I did manage to catch 6 baby bass two of which were 11 inches! all we wanted to do was get on the board. Oh well it was an awesome experience for my first tourney.... Congrats to all who managed to catch a keeper!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah - only bite we had all day was the fish I caught.....all 2.28#'s of her! HA!

I'm a little upset though - STILL didn't get my OGF sticker! Matter of fact, where were all your OGF people hiding at???? Didn't see any stickers on boats or trucks.......


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

We were the only sticker I saw, My brother had one on his truck... I need to get one for the boat, I said that when we were on the lake, I never thought to get one for the boat when I ordered them for my brother and me..


----------

